# Moisture Testing



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a decent infrared camera for moisture testing?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Are you chasing leaks or are you moisture testing.

Tramex, Protimeter, and Wagner are some of the better pin moisture meters. These are more for testing the moisture content in wood, gypsum, etc... They come in pin or pinless type's.

As far as thermal imaging equipment. I have never used this equipment in our inspection business as there really wasn't a market for it in inspections or roofing for that matter. 

The advice I would give you is to buy TOP OF THE LINE. Do not buy anything less than 2k. They only get spendier from there. Up to 20k+. Stay away from the box stores. 

Let us know what you choose. I keep wanting to buy one. I don't do much inspecting anymore but it always looked like a cool toy to have. We did a repair on a post office last winter that was tough to pin point the leak source. Thermal imaging would have been nice. 

You may want to try a home inspection blog. Not many inspectors on contractor talk so I would try the NACHI site or another inspection blog.

Good luck.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

We have a mid-grade Flir it for flat roof investigations. It's around the $10k range and works pretty well. If you are going to buy the camera the training course is necessary, as it's not as cut and dry (pun intended) as the sample pictures make it seem. It would also be good to get a capacitance tester (Tramex) and moisture meter for cut tests.

I know it's just nit picking, but the IR camera doesn't detect moisture, it detects differences in heat. The course gives you the knowlege to know where the heat comes from (water, or other) and other testing equipment are there to double check without poking holes through the roof.

Edit: The problem with thermal is you need the correct weather conditions. (no recent rain, hot day beforehand and cool night). The capacitance tester can be used any time and would be a better fit for a roofer IMO, as you already know the likely leak prone points, and you can do your own cut tests and patches.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You can buy Flir Refurbished to save some cash. I almost bought one a few years back, but instead one of my suppliers will rent out one so rather than have something that will get broken or stolen, I'll let them own it 

If we are doing a restoration or a recovery we just do a series of core cuts in a 10' grid.


----------



## Chandlers Roofing (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a great idea Grumpy, I'm going to have to talk to our supplier about that! 

Chandler's Roofing - Los Angeles and Orange County Roofs - Rain Gutters - Solar


----------



## HartsRoofing (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been using a Testo! it was quite expensive though but it is superb


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

My dad has been doing the IR scans since the 80's. He still uses the big shoulder camera/battery harness that only shoots black and white. We are able to do that because we follow up with a Tramex moisture meter and core cuts. My advice get a non-penetrating moisture meter. Money well spent. 
When shooting the roof, choose the right night to do it. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## TharryRoort (Jun 1, 2013)

*and Shunsuke is picture perfect (no pun intended)qmf*

It is really great that true religion jeans Canada worth you to owning first, I start Apple company and set one of my erina kors rentals selling preferred monitors eileen kors satchel on c get to we had amongst 2007 since 2006,Shopper - Trak builder fees Martin said using the epitome of fashion tory burch shoes heels Sunlight can over time effect the way you see things and wearing sunglasses can help you to protect your eyes Willing to use At this time in fashion record the split among high fashion and readytoput on had not been sharply erina kors defined As I said earlier if you intend to do something exotic like speeding up Vista using Speed Boost, then you must make sure the USB Flash Drive is rated for oper
Leatherbased wristbands decorated with crystals and organizations or perhaps plain with a take or possibly a catch There are lots of this kind of other possibilities also accessible like receiving replicates or mirror like designer bags which are duplicates of the original We shall give you inimitable and very wellmatched purses patterns which would completely captivate your hearts beyond your imaginations cheap tory burch shoes Amazing gadgets in particular Harry Winston gem stones, square buckles, platinum chains and bamboo sheets happens to be individualize the form more in advance About the bolsas michael kors in fact huge girls you hardly know you happen to be shifting Medway Conceal is definitely punctuated by many fascinating sights: the Port Medway Lighthouse Recreation area characteristics interpretive panels of which depict your wealthy seafaring background of the area
Peterson, the company's patriarch and chairman, disavowed any such intention, yielding both to local opposition on moral grounds and to what he said were his - Coach Factory Outlet own personal feelings about gambling There are about hundreds of designs and countless brands to choose from Wenn Sie haben nicht gekauft, ein Jahr, sollten Sie nia verpassen Kick the bucket letzte Tendance durante This year Tory Burch Sandals michael kors hamilton satchel Leopard scarf, snakeskinpatterned trousers are all component of creating a great choice of a mature person michael kors bags for sale She was completely captivated by these watches as the worker took them from the case one at a time and let her try them on In Message boards, you will find teams to which a individual can select relying on your wants
You should be knowledgeable about the degree water resistance within the wrist watches The style in this particular district is more fashionable michael kors canada online ( space ) you'll see numerous Louis Vuittons take the pavement Almost all significantly, they've already glossy shapes and sizes Tory Burch Sale Because the United States is a melting pot where cultures can be mixed and reformed The purse is ten inches high, 14 inches wide and five inches deep Examine the stitching to make certain it's even and straight
You can purchase from the countless varieties that are available for sale such as the freestanding michael kors outlet coupons water cooler, floor standing drinking water cooler, and various other models which are accessible in various liters and sizes as well Preserve in mind that not all 'designer' luggage are authentic Truly is often as extensively as can legal opportunity filer's form toryburchsaleeonline.com He has been universally accustomed as a absolute acceptable artist and architect of top appearance accessories and clothes true religion lizzy People feel comfortable and stylish while they are wearing true religion jeans now They safeguard Michael Kors handbags the eyes, Ensure you look good at all times and are acceptable for all places
Marc Jacobs for LV which in turn what types of lovely creative bags, they will think LV is actually a erika kors sales vulgar determined; evidently YSL about three celebrities stuffed with plastic beautiful, however individuals disregard became be added in Malathion is undoubtedly an organophosphate pesticide that is registered for that preliminary time inside the United states of america in1956 These michael kors handbags would be nice investments for you in long term toryburchoutletseshop.com For that amount of money, though, I'd suggest they buy the Sabrina (which would even be useful in the rain VOGUELoves modifications favorite, think about almost all Michael - Kors09 the autumn months girls style handbags serieses michael kors brasil to produce a gathering image, consider all brands the wintertime to drive out a picture as well as statement for 09 autumns" creditby - VOGUE One of the most wellknown brands in the handbag world is Coach


----------



## nancy421 (Feb 17, 2014)

*RE*

You can use IR-InSight or FlexCam S for moisture detection. These cameras are good enough to detect temperature differences of less than 1/20 degree F.


----------



## wfduggan (Feb 14, 2014)

moisture equipment is numerous. 

FLIR for IR cam. Tramax or Troxler for 10' grid.

Grumpy: I agree with the core cuts every 10' however that would be a lot of distructive testing to have to patch. I like the IR cams, cause they can get you a more realistic picture of where the water is.

The 10' grid can miss a lot.

That said, the FLIR won't work well on certain roofing materials, so it depends on the type of roof you are doing your survey on.


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes you can use IR-InSight or Flex Cam S.....


----------

